# New PC CPU Question



## Yellow Studio (Jan 14, 2021)

Time to buy a new computer. It was 6 years ago. Then I went with Intel.
Now I have been lurking around here a little and found threads with other options nowadays for a good DAW.
So my question about some advice regarding cpu is
Intel?
Ryzen?
Threadripper?
which to choose?


----------



## Pictus (Jan 14, 2021)

IF 128GB RAM is enough, AMD Ryzen 5950X
if it is not, wait for the new Threadripper PRO








AMD's Ryzen Threadripper Pro CPUs & WRX80 Motherboards Coming To Consumer Segment in March 2021 - 64 Cores, 128 PCIe Lanes & 8-Channel Memory


AMD has announced that they are bringing the Ryzen Threadripper Pro CPUs and WRX80 finally to the consumer segment in March 2021.




wccftech.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 15, 2021)

What's your budget? The AMD @Pictus mentions is a decent processor from what I understand, but it comes with a hefty price tag. You could go with something like an Intel i7 10700K for half the price. But if price is no issue, the sky's the limit.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 17, 2021)

Pictus said:


> IF 128GB RAM is enough, AMD Ryzen 5950X
> if it is not, wait for the new Threadripper PRO
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that TR Pro is built with Zen 2 cores...


----------



## Pictus (Jan 17, 2021)

Many confusing nomenclatures...
Anyway, the good ones will be those made with ZEN 3 cores. 
Whatever the name they will have


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 17, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Many confusing nomenclatures...
> Anyway, the good ones will be those made with ZEN 3 cores.
> Whatever the name they will have


Yup TR Gen 4... with Zen 3 cores... of the Ryzen 5000... should be out soon


----------

